# Pagni: "Leonardo mente: ci saranno tre acquisti importanti."



## Toby rosso nero (8 Maggio 2019)

*Pagni: "Leonardo mente: ci saranno tre acquisti importanti."*

Luca Pagni commenta le recenti dichiarazioni di Leonardo sul mercato del Milan:

"Senza Champions non ci saranno grandi investimenti? I tifosi non devono credere a Leonardo, o almeno non devono prendere come oro colato tutto quello che dice.
Dice così perchè i giocatori devono rimanere concentrati sull’obiettivo e non farsi distrarre dalle indiscrezioni di mercato. Leonardo avverte la necessità di non alimentare voci.
E poi Elliott interverrà sugli ingaggi sproporzionati di molti giocatori, sicuramente non consoni al rendimento. Non ci saranno alcuni rinnovi, e ci sarà qualche cessione illustre di giocatori sacrificabili per sostituirli con giocatori di grandissima prospettiva.

Per l’allenatore e almeno tre acquisti di rilievo il Milan ha le idee gia’ chiare. Il prossimo sara’ a tutti gli effetti il primo vero anno del Milan di Elliott, obiettivo diventare come il Liverpool o l'Ajax."


----------



## Moffus98 (8 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Luca Pagni commenta le recenti dichiarazioni di Leonardo sul mercato del Milan:
> 
> "Senza Champions non ci saranno grandi investimenti? I tifosi non devono credere a Leonardo, o almeno non devono prendere come oro colato tutto quello che dice.
> Dice così perchè i giocatori devono rimanere concentrati sull’obiettivo e non farsi distrarre dalle indiscrezioni di mercato. Leonardo avverte la necessità di non alimentare voci.
> ...



Speriamo sia cosi. Certo è che davvero non sta trapelando nulla ne sull'allenatore e ne sugli acquisti. A Di Francesco o Giampaolo non voglio crederci.


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Luca Pagni commenta le recenti dichiarazioni di Leonardo sul mercato del Milan:
> 
> "Senza Champions non ci saranno grandi investimenti? I tifosi non devono credere a Leonardo, o almeno non devono prendere come oro colato tutto quello che dice.
> Dice così perchè i giocatori devono rimanere concentrati sull’obiettivo e non farsi distrarre dalle indiscrezioni di mercato. Leonardo avverte la necessità di non alimentare voci.
> ...



Ahahahhahaha obiettivo Liverpool o Ajax, ci avrei scommesso. Cambia tutto per non cambiare niente.

Ogni anno, in base agli eventi, cambia il modello di riferimento da seguire...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Maggio 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Speriamo sia cosi. Certo è che davvero non sta trapelando nulla ne sull'allenatore e ne sugli acquisti. A Di Francesco o Giampaolo non voglio crederci.



In realtà l'articolo è un po' una trappola, con tutto il rispetto possibile per la fonte.
Nel senso che inizia in modalità speranza ma poi va a cadere nel "modello giovani, si vince un tassello alla volta" temuto da molti. Che è esattamente quello che Leonardo ha prospettato, con totale sincerità.


----------



## Ema2000 (8 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Luca Pagni commenta le recenti dichiarazioni di Leonardo sul mercato del Milan:
> 
> "Senza Champions non ci saranno grandi investimenti? I tifosi non devono credere a Leonardo, o almeno non devono prendere come oro colato tutto quello che dice.
> Dice così perchè i giocatori devono rimanere concentrati sull’obiettivo e non farsi distrarre dalle indiscrezioni di mercato. Leonardo avverte la necessità di non alimentare voci.
> ...



Pagni forse un pò distratto.
Leo non credo abbia mentito,
ha detto che non ci saranno grandi investimenti, ma ritengo nel senso di passivi di mercato,
infatti ha anche dichiarato che questa estate ci sono stati 5 acquisti a costo zero,

quest'estate metteranno sul mercato A. Silva, Chalanoglu e probabilmente anche altri, poi ci saranno i giocatori in scadenza di contratto che essendo praticamente fuori rosa incidono parecchio nel monte ingaggio,
c'è anche l'escamotage dei prestiti con obbligo di riscatto,
secondo me saranno anche più di 3 gli arrivi, è proprio una questione numerica.


----------



## goleador 70 (8 Maggio 2019)

Si sa che leo è un troll


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ahahahhahaha obiettivo Liverpool o Ajax, ci avrei scommesso. Cambia tutto per non cambiare niente.
> 
> Ogni anno, in base agli eventi, cambia il modello di riferimento da seguire...



Ma perchè non c'è mai pazienza ? 

Aspettiamo e vediamo cosa succede prima di dare dei giudizi. Anche a Gennaio si parlava di Zaza, Baselli e mille cessi che poi non sono mai arrivati. 

Aspettiamo e vediamo cosa succede


----------



## MarcoG (8 Maggio 2019)

Ema2000 ha scritto:


> ... quest'estate metteranno sul mercato A. Silva, Chalanoglu e probabilmente anche altri, poi ci saranno i giocatori in scadenza di contratto che essendo praticamente fuori rosa incidono parecchio nel monte ingaggio,
> c'è anche l'escamotage dei prestiti con obbligo di riscatto...



Si certo, alla fine a noi non cambia molto da dove prende i soldi, basta che arrivi gente. Leo può recuperare cento milioni da sprechi inutili e investirli nel mercato e dire che non ci saranno investimenti riferendosi ad investimenti di capitale dalla proprietà.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Luca Pagni commenta le recenti dichiarazioni di Leonardo sul mercato del Milan:
> 
> "Senza Champions non ci saranno grandi investimenti? I tifosi non devono credere a Leonardo, o almeno non devono prendere come oro colato tutto quello che dice.
> Dice così perchè i giocatori devono rimanere concentrati sull’obiettivo e non farsi distrarre dalle indiscrezioni di mercato. Leonardo avverte la necessità di non alimentare voci.
> ...



Dobbiamo essere il milan, non l'ajax , il liverpool e nemmeno la juve.
Ogni club ha un suo dna e una sua storia. 
Il nostro patrimonio è IMMENSO.


----------



## Aron (8 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Luca Pagni commenta le recenti dichiarazioni di Leonardo sul mercato del Milan:
> 
> "Senza Champions non ci saranno grandi investimenti? I tifosi non devono credere a Leonardo, o almeno non devono prendere come oro colato tutto quello che dice.
> Dice così perchè i giocatori devono rimanere concentrati sull’obiettivo e non farsi distrarre dalle indiscrezioni di mercato. Leonardo avverte la necessità di non alimentare voci.
> ...




_"Il prossimo anno sarà il primo vero anno in cui si potrà programmare il prossimo anno"_


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo essere il milan, non l'ajax , il liverpool e nemmeno la juve.
> Ogni club ha un suo dna e una sua storia.
> Il nostro patrimonio è IMMENSO.



Chissà l'anno prossimo chi saremo...Vedremo quale altro "modello" salterà fuori. Il modello Giuditta.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Luca Pagni commenta le recenti dichiarazioni di Leonardo sul mercato del Milan:
> 
> "Senza Champions non ci saranno grandi investimenti? I tifosi non devono credere a Leonardo, o almeno non devono prendere come oro colato tutto quello che dice.
> Dice così perchè i giocatori devono rimanere concentrati sull’obiettivo e non farsi distrarre dalle indiscrezioni di mercato. Leonardo avverte la necessità di non alimentare voci.
> ...



diventare come liverpool o ajax  due filosofie diverse, sono state citate giusto perche le rivelazioni del momento


----------



## Ema2000 (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ahahahhahaha obiettivo Liverpool o Ajax, ci avrei scommesso. Cambia tutto per non cambiare niente.
> 
> Ogni anno, in base agli eventi, cambia il modello di riferimento da seguire...



Obiettivo l'Ajax probabile finalista di Champion? non mi pare una prospettiva drammatica,
non scordiamoci che la Juve per arrivare agli attuali livelli ha fatto moltissimo player trading


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Chissà l'anno prossimo chi saremo...Vedremo quale altro "modello" salterà fuori. Il modello Giuditta.



Mario ( mi posso permettere di chiamarti per nome??) per ora sai come la penso : siamo il modello Longobarda.
'Perdere e perderemo!!!'. -cit-


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Maggio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mario ( mi posso permettere di chiamarti per nome??) per ora sai come la penso : siamo il modello Longobarda.
> 'Perdere e perderemo!!!'. -cit-



e quando sono anche i tifosi ad accorgersene, mah... secondo me oramai sei alla frutta.......


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Maggio 2019)

Ma quanti obiettivi abbiamo? Prima obiettivo Leicester, poi Arsenal, poi Ajax e ora Liverpool?
Il prossimo anno se il Dortmund (nome a caso) arriva in semifinale di Champions passeremo al modello Dortmund?


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Maggio 2019)

Si Pagni buonanotte ahahah


----------



## Milo (8 Maggio 2019)

Possiamo sacrificare benissimo gente come Suso, chala e kessie.

Bisogna però vedere a chi e a quanto possono interessare...

Dimenticavo il super andre Silva.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ahahahhahaha obiettivo Liverpool o Ajax, ci avrei scommesso. Cambia tutto per non cambiare niente.
> 
> Ogni anno, in base agli eventi, cambia il modello di riferimento da seguire...



Concordo, sta storia è ridicola e insopportabile..poi Liverpool e Ajax direi che sono modelli molto diversi..


----------



## Jino (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ahahahhahaha obiettivo Liverpool o Ajax, ci avrei scommesso. Cambia tutto per non cambiare niente.
> 
> Ogni anno, in base agli eventi, cambia il modello di riferimento da seguire...



Esatto, e son tutte favole. Con un progetto cosi, per la legge dei grandi numeri, ogni vent'anni faremo una stagione super.


----------



## Goro (8 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Luca Pagni commenta le recenti dichiarazioni di Leonardo sul mercato del Milan:
> 
> "Senza Champions non ci saranno grandi investimenti? I tifosi non devono credere a Leonardo, o almeno non devono prendere come oro colato tutto quello che dice.
> Dice così perchè i giocatori devono rimanere concentrati sull’obiettivo e non farsi distrarre dalle indiscrezioni di mercato. Leonardo avverte la necessità di non alimentare voci.
> ...



Le squadre che vanno di moda, per gettare fumo negli occhi come sempre... tristezza


----------



## Black (8 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Luca Pagni commenta le recenti dichiarazioni di Leonardo sul mercato del Milan:
> 
> "Senza Champions non ci saranno grandi investimenti? I tifosi non devono credere a Leonardo, o almeno non devono prendere come oro colato tutto quello che dice.
> Dice così perchè i giocatori devono rimanere concentrati sull’obiettivo e non farsi distrarre dalle indiscrezioni di mercato. Leonardo avverte la necessità di non alimentare voci.
> ...



speriamo sia così perchè altrimenti la vedo nerissima


----------



## KILPIN_91 (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ahahahhahaha obiettivo Liverpool o Ajax, ci avrei scommesso. Cambia tutto per non cambiare niente.
> 
> Ogni anno, in base agli eventi, cambia il modello di riferimento da seguire...



dobbiamo diventare come il Borussia Dortmund (cit. Geometra 2013)


----------

